# woodworking a year round hobbie?



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

In the winter I'm in the woodshop almost everyday. But when fishing season starts, I close the doors to the shop and I'm gone fishing every chance I get. The only time I'm in the shop in the summer if the weathers too crappy to go fishing.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

It is a year-round hobby for me


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 10, 2011)

I am the same, fish bite off we go. Catch a 250# tuna or a blue marlin and you are hooked on it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I work in a moulding plant every weekday - too tired to work in my shop in the evenings - work in my home workshop every weekend and day off. It don't matter what season it is.

I do have many other hobbies but they all take second fiddle to woodworking.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

My workshop is in the basement so I could go to it anytime, but I only go there on rainy days, nights or winter.
During the nice weather I like to do outdoor metal work with my hobby mig welder and plasma cutter.
I just finished a metal ramp for my shed and made a couple of trellises for the garden.
I also bought a bicycle for my birthday last summer to get out more, and a bit of exercise.
I doubt I will ever make any woodworking to sell. It seems that when money is involved it takes away the enjoyment. At least for me.
I really enjoy woodworking as gifts for birthdays or weddings and such, and I make them months in advance so I can correct mistakes and redo finishes that didn't turn out, since I'm just learning this stuff.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't have a workshop or basement, so I have to do finishing, etc, in the house. I'm just starting out, but I can see the good weather months will be when I cut, sand, stain & finish (dusty & smelly) so I can do as much as possible outdoors, and actually assembling the projects will be saved for winter months. We'll see how well that works out - lol.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm retired and have lots of time for woodworking. However, it is a seasonal thing for me. I estimate that I spend, on average 20 hours per week in the shop during the winter and probably double that in December. In the summer I reduce my workshop hours to about 5-10 hours per week.

I absolutely love baseball and watch almost every game I can. That really eats into my shop time.

I'm also involved with Habitat for Humanity and my activity in that organization is higher in the summer.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like fun CaptRandy. I'm mostly into Bass fishing. I always wanted to try deep sea fishing.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Scott:

Hobby for me also, but I like doing Renos around my Home so it's used for that as welll. Also like making Gifts for others, that gives me a lot of Pleasure so that's usuallly done there also.

*BASS Fishing!!! Absolutely!! *BUT!! I always enjoy it more when I have someone else with me, so they can tell me what a *BIG FISH* that is!! ...LOL… I always do Live Release. Prefer Prime Rib on the Plate.

Sometimes I take a Camera along even when I'm on my own. NOT easy taking the Pic sometimes….like this one..He HIT my all time favourite Top Water *"Hula Popper".*










Just for FUN I'll slip on a* Red Devil or Williams Wobbler *and hit the Weed Beds Lookin' for a Pike Or Muskie..like this one … actually I got him on a Rapala Bucktail* "Giant Killer'*. He ain't no Giant though.










*OOOPPSS!!! Sorry we're suppose to be talkin' about Woodwork, aren't we ..LOL…*

HEY!! there's an idea! I'll bet there are Thousands of Guys/Gals on here that Like to Fish!! We could replace Coffee Shop with a *"Fishin' & Hunting" Forum!!??*

*Great Post Scott. Thanks!*
Rick


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Gotta lot of friends who love their fishing, but I am a beer and book fisherman. One piece of bait, a beer, a book and pretend any suicidal fish on my line is a boot. Unfortunately due to health concerns I cannot drink any alcohol anymore so woodworking is a hobby for all seasons.

Additionally, our winter is probably milder than most peoples summer.

No excuses for not getting out there, but procrastination needs no reason.

Keep the chips flying

Doug


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a year round hobby for me, but the summers get pretty brutal here, and I have no A/C in the shop.

The only thing that keeps me out oif the shop in fall and winter is football. I'm a long time Saints season ticket holder, and also spend a lot of time parked in front of the television watching other pro and college games.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Rick… a couple of fine catches you have there. I have a Hula hopper and have never had a bite.

We fell into the hobby 6 years ago when a friend of mine house burnt down and his insurance company wasn't being very cooperative. He had an old run about boat that needed some serious interior work done to it, and was asking $450 for it. I bought it mostly to help him out. We had a lot of fun fixing it up and it turned out pretty nice. We ended up going fishing almost every weekend so the following year I bought a nice used 115hp Ranger bass boat.
Last year I picked up some snorkeling gear so we can do a little swimming mid day when the temps are a little unbearable. It was amazing on how the fish will come right up to you or swim along side of you.

Some day I'd like to get up to Canada and do some fishing. I have friend that goes up there ice fishing every year and says the fishing up there is a lot better.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend to work at woodworking in the winter and on rainy days too. I am still working on a blanket chest that should be completed in a month or so. Have spent the last couple of weeks getting the boat ready for fishing which opens here in about 3 weeks. Since I live alone, I tend to have a lot of yard work in the summer so that consumes my time also.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

It's year-round for me too, but like Charlie, summers are rough here in DFW. I need a window unit in my garage shop, though I'll have to create the window first.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Scott and can appreciate your position, because I share it with you.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

There is weather too bad for fishing?

I wood "work" year round, but fall and spring are probably the best for it as it is still warm enough I don't have to heat the garage and summer seems to have so much more to do especially camping with Jen and the kids.


----------

